# heat r]pressing on ladies leggings



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

I got an order for printing 4 inch initials on ladies leggings, I cut them out on my plotter in apparel vinyl, but need to know how many inches from the bottom to the knee I should heat press so it is on the knee.


----------



## chechristi (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess you will have to put them on.


----------

